
Replicants and robots: what can the ancient Greeks teach us? - dwighttk
https://aeon.co/essays/replicants-and-robots-what-can-the-ancient-greeks-teach-us
======
dwighttk
One good reason to keep mixing a bit of liberal arts into our education

